# Frog legs... Bad for the hips?



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I have never heard it was bad for them... My Abbie does it and she is a year old....


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Our girl did this as a puppy too! I had heard that it was a sign of "good" hips. But I agree with your vet... I don't believe it will cause him problems. Going up and down stairs/furniture, etc. a lot can cause problems.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

My dog Millie "frogs" all the time - and drags herself across the floor stretching like that! It's adorable!!! She's 7 and has always done it - she's not a GR but her hips are great! My guess is if a dog has a predisposition to hip dysplasia, any laxity of the ligaments could be more problematic for them...but likely no big deal for a dog with sound joints.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I would think it would show a good hip because if the ball doesnt go in the socket good then there is problems even in walking. I would go by your vet's info.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

My vet says that it is *usually* a sign of good hips.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I have been told it was a sign of good hips.

Hooch


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

I was told the whole laying "froggy style" thing meaning good hips or bad hips was just a "myth".


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

goldlovers said:


> We have noticed that Maya mostly likes to sleep with her hind legs streched all the way back like a frog, Its realy cute, but my dog trainer says its a bad habit that could lead to hip problems in the future. During Maya`s first vet visit today, the vet said that it didnt change a thing, and that *Hip dysplasia *is all about genetics.
> 
> Is there information out there regarding this, because stoping her from being cute is hard to do


This falls into the category, IMO, of "wives tales". I have seen OFA excellents who "frog leg", and the story in that case was "If they were not excellent they would not have the flexibility/capacity to do that. I have seen OFA dysplastic dogs "frog leg" and the story in THAT case was "POh, poor dog. His hips are so lax and so far out of the sockets that he can do that." Personally, I think the whole thing is "hooey" (betcha haven't heard THAT word since yer granny...) and that Maya's vet is spot on...


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Wow hooey I haven't heard that in a long time but it was my great grandmother so I must not be as old as some person on here. ROFL

Hooch


----------



## pb1221 (Nov 21, 2006)

My boy does the Froggy thing all the time too and my vet and breeder both say it's a sign of good hips. Who knows....it sure is cute though!


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

I like the froggy thing too , I call it run over by a truck...........


----------



## SALI (Jun 5, 2007)

*Run over*

Guess Earl was run over by ---:gotme:---A tank??? His vet says no problems.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Kady "frogs" it ALL the time. I'm votin' for the "hooey".


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I always said you can't tell a darn thing about hips by looking at a dog, unless it is severe. The normal things that doggies do are just that, normal. There are all kinds of imperfections other then HD that can cause doggies to move and/or act funny. (and being a comedian is not one of them)


----------



## Scorpio118 (Jul 9, 2007)

Frog Dog Here!!!!


----------



## swpdmp (Jul 23, 2007)

Our Tully lays the same way....all the time. The vet even calls him "frog dog". And if he's not frog-dogging it, he's laying on his back with all four legs splayed out!!!


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

If it feels good, do it! I think that's just myth. If your dog was straining joints to get in that position, I might feel differently but if it's comfy, go for it.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Jack and Chewie frog too, vet said it was a good sign that they have good hips.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

BeauShel said:


> I would think it would show a good hip because if the ball doesnt go in the socket good then there is problems even in walking. I would go by your vet's info.


That was my thought too Carol. Brinkley doesnt do it but her back legs are not the greatest because she was in a cage she couldnt stand up in when I got her at ten weeks. But Barney does it all the time. He seems so comfortable.


----------



## goldlovers (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks everyone for replying we feel better knowing that Maya hips are going to be ok.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

My Asia always does that and looks too comfortable! I think it makes her feel cooler when it is hot to do it on the cold floor.


----------



## nrhareiner (Feb 27, 2007)

My Golden dose not do that but my Corgi does as do most of the corgi I have ever seen. Seems to be their thing.

Heidi


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Asked the vet and he said:"it didn't mean anything!".
I think that if a dog is prone to HP,he will get it,either way!.


----------



## kowey (Feb 28, 2006)

I have the frog-thing always seen in our pups and I have never worried about it.


----------



## xtine77 (Aug 10, 2007)

saskja likes being in the frog position and her doc says i shouldn't worry about it


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

Millie having bad hips and surgery on both, I would have to say it is a good sign, she could NEVER lay like that.


----------



## goldlovers (Apr 15, 2007)

Its funny, we went to kindergarden again tonight and the trainer kept telling me not to let her lay down that way. And now the rest of the class has been convinced of the same, Its getting really annoying lol, And I cant see myself corecting him in front of everyone....


----------



## nrhareiner (Feb 27, 2007)

Think about this if this was dangorus for the hips then there would not be a corgi alive with good hips as this is normal for that breed. I have also had several other dogs that did it that where larger breeds and not one of them had bad hips.

Heidi


----------

